# cypripedium Bardolphilum



## Dido (Jun 3, 2010)

Here the photo of my little cyp, 
Sorry was a few days on buisness trip, and when I come home we had a hard hail, so it has brown spots and the flowers is not so nice any more. 





Uploaded with ImageShack.us:sob:


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2010)

This is a rare little guy! One of the truly miniature Cyps. How long have you been growing them?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanx anyway. You need a cyp umbrella!


----------



## smartie2000 (Jun 3, 2010)

nice color! I have never seen this before


----------



## parvi_17 (Jun 3, 2010)

Cute bardolphianum! This one has been on my wishlist for a while.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2010)

Looks like a cutie.


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 4, 2010)

:drool: SOOO darn cute!!! :drool::drool: :clap:
Too bad about the hail!


----------



## Jorch (Jun 4, 2010)

wow, so tiny!!!  is there a hybrid between bardolphilum and debile?


----------



## Dido (Jun 6, 2010)

Jorch said:


> wow, so tiny!!!  is there a hybrid between bardolphilum and debile?



I dont know, wanted to make Hybrids with it, cuted the flower yesterday. 
But the pollen is not fertil I think so I did not make it. 
It was really brown and looks dead. 

Tom it is the first year that it is in bloom. 

I Baught from a seller 4 years ago 5 seedlings, this is the only one who I managed to grow. 
This year I heard that he had again seedlings to sell. But when I asked him I was to late. For him he told me it flowers not every year.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 6, 2010)

Dido, you are moving in the right direction! Growing them that long and achieving flowers is an accomplishment worth savoring. Personally I'd focus on propagating them rather than doing crosses right away, though I think it could be an interesting parent.


----------

